# 500 gal. stainless steel settling tank



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Does anyone know what the value of this tank would be. It is round, single walled and has a 2" valve with coned center drain. Used but good condition.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

It depends if you are buying or selling. And something is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it.

If you are buying, offer scrap price or a little over. (or look at the price of a new one, and offer something in between, taking condition into consideration.)
If you are selling, look up the price of a new one, and discount your's. If the price is too high, you won't have anyone even look at it. Once you lower the price closer to correct market value, you'll have more people show interest.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

$1.00 per gallon is a going rate.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Depends on how far you have to haul it. It's one piece I wouldn't want to haul to far.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm buying, not selling. I am hauling the tank about 70 miles and don't see any issues with hauling it on a flat bed upside down and using the legs as tie-off points. I have searched the "net" and the $1.00 per gallons seem like a good price compared to all overpriced tanks I have found.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree with Tom, the dollar a gallon rate is a good rule of thumb.

Roland


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

That $1.00 is mostly for the older style milk tanks. Good but outlet needs to be made larger for honey. I think milk is usually 1 1/2".


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

This is not a converted milk tank and has a 2"-3" outlet. I looked at it about 1 year ago and don't recall the exact size. I believe it also has a tube run on the inside to pump hot water through for warming the honey. Asking price is $500.00


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

buy it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I did


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

You did well!! Is the tank jacketed in any way?


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

No, the tank is single wall.


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

You still did ok. A steal if it was jacketed.


----------

